# What trucking company does PM use?



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

I was just curious, they're closed till Monday


----------



## Lonnie (Dec 26, 2020)

Both of my machines were delivered by Fedex. I'm in Canada.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

Interesting


----------



## Stonebriar (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine by SAIA


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine too were by Saia.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 26, 2020)

Are you in a buying frame of mind?


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

Bought, and paid for,   they finished up the DRO install Thursday. It would seem that shipping will be a straight shot cross country.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Bought, and paid for,  they finished up the DRO install Thursday. It would seem that shipping will be a straight shot cross country.



Well that’s exciting, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## erikmannie (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I was just curious, they're closed till Monday



They used SAIA on two of my machine orders.


----------



## Pcmaker (Dec 26, 2020)

They used UPS, Saia and most recently, ArcBest for my machines


----------



## Fermic (Dec 26, 2020)

Lonnie said:


> Both of my machines were delivered by Fedex. I'm in Canada.



They never charged you with any high way robbery custom charges ?


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Bought, and paid for,   they finished up the DRO install Thursday. It would seem that shipping will be a straight shot cross country.



Errrrmmmm.  Well, what happens when they get to the left coast?  I want to know what "trucking company" is going to complete that journey.  

Hold on, I'm googling "snorkel trucks"...


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Bought, and paid for,   they finished up the DRO install Thursday. It would seem that shipping will be a straight shot cross country.



If it comes by Trebuchet, please get video and share.   

The anticipation must be killing you.


----------



## Lonnie (Dec 26, 2020)

Fermic said:


> They never charged you with any high way robbery custom charges ?


Oh yes, I got charged but it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Brokerage was just over $100 USD for each shipment.
I will say they did an excellent job with the shipping on both occasions.


----------



## dpb (Dec 26, 2020)

UPS freight, on mine in 2016.


----------



## Steve R (Dec 26, 2020)

Fedex delivered my lathe and mill on 10/19/2020


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

Aaron if it is delivered like that I will, I just hope Tesla is in charge of the landing I'm very excited to know it's coming, but have had no interest in the 1228 for sale on Craig's list.


----------



## Andarxx (Dec 26, 2020)

Mine came Estes in October. (Mill, lathe, and saw)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Aaron if it is delivered like that I will, I just hope Tesla is in charge of the landing I'm very excited to know it's coming, but have had no interest in the 1228 for sale on Craig's list.



Yes landing would be the tough part.   

That is surprising that you have had no interest in the 1228, I would think not having to deal with the usual shipping issues from the mainland would have made that a pretty hot item. Between the isolation, and the effect of salt air and VOG on the long term survival of metal items I thought Hawaii would be a machinery desert. You and Mikey can't be the only ones over there with a lathe in the shop.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm not sure if Craig's list is as hot as it used to be, might have to try a different media, like "Buy& sell" type stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Aaron if it is delivered like that I will, I just hope Tesla is in charge of the landing* I'm very excited to know it's coming, but have had no interest in the 1228 for sale on Craig's list.*



Well I guess not Mike ! If it was 75 degrees everyday where I lived my hobby would be beachbabe watchin !  We wouldn't need no stinkin lathe .


----------



## Aukai (Dec 27, 2020)

I expect your right about that, damn kids


----------



## Z2V (Dec 27, 2020)

SAIA shipped mine also, it was a disaster. Hope better for you.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh Lord....


----------



## .LMS. (Dec 27, 2020)

UPS Freight delivered my 1236T a few months ago.   Positive: No damage to the crate at all, which was nice.   Negatives: They did call a few days before, but they never called to let me know they were coming on the day of delivery.  They dropped it off at the end of my driveway without me signing for it or inspecting for damage, or most importantly, giving me a chance to talk them into bringing it closer to the final destination.   I walked out to get the mail and there it was...


----------



## Z2V (Dec 27, 2020)

.LMS. said:


> They dropped it off at the end of my driveway without me signing for it or inspecting for damage, or most importantly, giving me a chance to talk them into bringing it closer to the final destination.   I walked out to get the mail and there it was...



Wow, that was a low blow.


----------



## Logan Novice (Dec 30, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I was just curious, they're closed till Monday


If you'll keep us posted on your delivery, I'll be curious about which company delivers your shipment and the condition of the freight.  I have a PM-11217VF-LB DRO on back order but don't expect to ship until late January (perhaps even February) and with a SAIA hub fifty miles from here I'm considering picking it up there to reduce the amount of handling.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 31, 2020)

Will do....Mine is going to a terminal in California, ocean shipment to a forwarder, so I have several handlers in between.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 31, 2020)

Logan Novice said:


> If you'll keep us posted on your delivery, I'll be curious about which company delivers your shipment and the condition of the freight.  I have a PM-11217VF-LB DRO on back order but don't expect to ship until late January (perhaps even February) and with a SAIA hub fifty miles from here I'm considering picking it up there to reduce the amount of handling.


See if PM can mark the shipment that you will pick it up at the hub, or contact SAIA as soon as you have the shipment info. Many of their smaller hubs do not have people there all day. When I got my lathe, it showed up a day early, I planned on picking it up at the dock because I thought they would just drop it off at the end of the driveway, but they did take it all the way up to the garage. Even worked out better, because it arrived the same day as a small mill I ordered, and had no idea when it was to arrive. I only paid for the lift gate service on one, and they did not care since they were both delivered on the same day. Before he left, I gave the driver a couple of cold Pepsi's.


----------



## Ischgl99 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m in CT and my 1236T came a couple weeks ago with ABF.  I think everything large I have ordered from any vendor over the years has come from ABF.  The process was very smooth, I got a call verifying the day of the delivery and then a call when the driver was within an hour away.  He parked at the street, my driveway is about 150ft long and I’m thinking he is going to leave it at the street, but I asked if he was able to back up the driveway, and he thanked me!  He said he parks at the street unless the homeowner gives him permission to go on the driveway since someone tried to claim he damaged a retaining wall that he never got near at some point in the past.  We wheeled it into the garage and I am in the process of getting it into my basement.

I don’t know if it is ABF policy or not, but every driver has put the crate in my garage without having to ask.  Hopefully all my future deliveries come from them.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 31, 2020)

A lot depends on what trucking companies that do LTL are in the area. Some have arrangements that they will haul stuff across their area, and hand it off the company that is in the next area. So PM may have one company pick it up, who takes it to SAIA's area, who takes it to Pitt Ohio, who delivers it in Pa. A lot of cross docking, but can be cheaper. When you cross to New Jersey and up to New England states, there is less smaller companies, so ABF has a good chunk of the market.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 31, 2020)

When I have had my machines delivered and the driver helped me out, I have always given the guy $20 to $40 for helping me out.  A small price to pay for help getting the machine to the shop.


----------



## ACHiPo (Dec 31, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Will do....Mine is going to a terminal in California, ocean shipment to a forwarder, so I have several handlers in between.


Man you must have the patience of a saint!


----------



## Aukai (Dec 31, 2020)

It's stressful, my Doall band saw was dropped, and required repairs. I hope all goes well, at least when it arrives it won't be 2020


----------



## Jason812 (Jan 1, 2021)

Mine was delivered via Saia and the Waco terminal does not have a 27ft truck so they couldn't deliver to my house.  Luckily I have a friend who is a farmer.  I had Saia drop the machines at his house and he delivered them for me.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 7, 2021)

Mine came Estes. I always do dock pickup. Easier since I have a set of forks for my skidsteer.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

Mine was SAIA, it was well boxed, and got here unscathed.


----------



## Aaron_W (Feb 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Mine was SAIA, it was well boxed, and got here unscathed.



How anti-climactic I was looking forward to stories of piracy on the high seas or angry volcano gods... 


Really I hope you are enjoying the new machine.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 7, 2021)

It will be awhile, it still needs to set in place, the VFD powered, and the oiler setup. The oiler manifold bar will probably be the first project.


----------



## MtnBiker (Feb 9, 2021)

SAIA on my mill, SAIA on the replacement head for my mill.


----------



## SRay53TxTn (Feb 9, 2021)

My PM1228 lathe purchased early 2020 dropped off by UPS and my PM728 mill (received last Thursday) was dropped off by ABF. 
Both arrived in excellent condition and the delivery guys dropped them off in my garage.


----------



## Todd727 (Feb 9, 2021)

I think I read in another thread that they use a broker for shipping and the broker selects the actual shipping company based on service area and current quotes.


----------

